# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Turbo cleaner

## kelieq

Hi All

Ada yang tahu mengenai Turbo cleaner ngga ? misal nya gambarnya, fungsi nya, beli nya di mana n harga nya berapa ?, pokok nya semua informasi mengenai alat ini.

Thanks yah  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kelieq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## point9

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

